# Benchwork



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am about to create my first bench-work and was wondering a few things
1) what would a good height be?
2) should it be a deep L or narrow U?
3) is it better to create the bench-work to the types of water i want or make it even and use foam as a topper?

Thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Dan,

I hate to jump in and answer your questions this way, but ...

There really is no "right vs. wrong" answer to your questions. Lots of pros/cons to each. I'd strongly suggest that before you delve into these answers, you first conceive and begin to map out the type of layout you're looking for: scale/gauge; theme; era; complexity of accessories; number of trains running simultaneously; DC or DCC; etc.

Hand in hand with that, you should begin to map out the layout itself. Several here on the forum have used available canned track design software. AnyRail gets a lot of thumbs-up. You can go to their website and download a demo version for free.

Back you your specific questions ... do some searching here on the forum. You'll find a wide, diverse array of what people have done. Some high layouts, some not so high; some foam-built on top of ply, some built on "floating", contoured supports. Lots of options ... but you really need to have a grasp on your intended layout, before you decide best as to how to build it.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

i had it kind of planned out. Its O-27 lionel, im hoping to get up to 3-5 trains with either legacy or MTH. I wass aming for lots of mountains with a little town. looking for the 60's maybe. I was just wondering if its better to make a deeper layout like 7 or 8 feet deep or a shallower layout like 4 feet.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is the layout a full walk-around? If so, a 7' or 8' might give you arms' reach access to needed places. But if not walk-around, that's too deep, in my opinion.

Then there's always dogbone layouts, L-layouts, O-layouts (with middle access), etc.

TJ


----------



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well its going to be in a bedroom about 10x10, I was thinking to get the most out of the space i would put it agaist the wall and go with a "U" shape but if anyone knows of a way that gets me more space i look forward to hearing from you. =)


----------



## gwjdnscale (Dec 4, 2010)

around the walls with a 2 foot shelf then 2 24 inch walkways around a 3 foot peninsula kinda narrow walkways but if its just you or one or to others ... ti could work also th island would just be track and scenery...... and you could do a draw bridge around the door ..... lots of track not a lot of town room it would have to be a long along the tracks kind of town ...


----------

